
Courses in London? - illwrks
My day-to-day job is as a Digital Designer and I&#x27;m a self taught front-end developer.<p>My wife has suggested that because I&#x27;m self taught I should probably get some certification to back up what I say I can do (which makes sense I guess!)<p>So my new years resolution...<p>Does anyone know any short recognised courses in PHP, Mysql, Python or front-end ones for Angular etc?<p>Thanks!
Ill
======
iDemonix
Getting certified for the sake of getting certified isn't really worth much -
in fact, most of the technical courses I've been on could have been replaced
with a couple of days to read a thick book on the same subject. Even where the
training was expensive (i.e. Red Hat), the course itself was mostly crap and
the book was fine to pass any exams.

If you want to back up what you say you can do, release some OSS or chip in to
someone else's. If I were hiring I'd rather see someone that contributes to 10
Angular repos than someone that went to 'Angular Bootcamp' from some unknown
startup in London.

------
refrigerator
I'd advise against trying to get a "certification" or going on a "recognised
course" — I don't think they count for very much. I don't think there are any
courses/bootcamps in London (or anywhere) with such a high reputation that
they automatically give you a leg up when applying for jobs (whereas with top
universities this definitely is the case), so if you think you can gain some
actual skills then sure, go for it, but not just for the certification.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Agreed, I wouldn’t care whatsoever about your certification if I was hiring,
you’re already employed as a digital designer, if you’re interested in moving
into front end dev then look for an opportunity to move to that in your
company.

~~~
illwrks
Ya I've done some bits in my current company but they have sister companies
that will be leveraged more and more going forward and extrapolating this it
leads me to think that my job may be going the way of the dodo... Anyway,
thank yu all for your feedback, I'll need to show my better half that others
have said what i have been thinking, and identify some things to get involved
with.

Thanks again, and although a little early, Happy New Year!

Best, Ill

------
joefarish
I'd suggest checking out [https://skillsmatter.com](https://skillsmatter.com)

